# A Nagging Thought About Paint/DA Polisher



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

I might be thinking about this too much but before I make the journey over to Clean my Car for the DAS 6, I could do with a little advice 
I bought Dacia Sandero Stepway a couple of weeks back, four year old. I know these cars are put together on a budget using older Renault parts, 
but I'm now doubting how thick the paint work is and whether a DA polisher or any other polisher is the way to go, and may be doing it by hand 
might be the best option for may car. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated 

As you can see from the below image, there's quite a few marks in the paint. This is around the drivers door/wing.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

surley thats not factory finish with those pits ?


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

steveo3002 said:


> surley thats not factory finish with those pits ?


Yes, they're a bit shy with putting too many coats on. I think my car was ex-disability, I asked for the inside of the boot to be re-sprayed as there's no plastic trim on the inside of the tail gate and it was badly scratched from a wheelchair going in and out.

Hence my nagging thought about putting a DA Polisher on thin paint work.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

For what it's worth I'd still go for the DA.

It's what compound/polish/glaze you use that'll be the focus of the discussion.

If you're going over to CYC have a chat with the folks there. They can actually have a look at the car and will help you out.

Andy.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

AndyN01 said:


> For what it's worth I'd still go for the DA.
> 
> It's what compound/polish/glaze you use that'll be the focus of the discussion.
> 
> ...


That makes sense Andy If they have a look at the paint work on the car that'd be great.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m near to Congleton and have a PDG if that’s any help 
Also go to John Lewis at Cheadle quite often so could meet up.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Either everyone is being lucky, no-one is seeing it or those that strike through are not admitting it.

To just go at the paint without any knowledge of paint thickness is going to catch someone out big time at some point.

Take up the offer from camerashy for the use of his paint depth gauge.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

camerashy said:


> I'm near to Congleton and have a PDG if that's any help
> Also go to John Lewis at Cheadle quite often so could meet up.


Much appreciated camerashy and a very kind offer. I'm hoping to start polishing some time over the next, 
but we might be visiting the in-laws in Macclesfield in a few weeks, so could pop over if they have nothing planned...How do you measure paint thickness?


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Paint looks like it has micro blisters in it to me. Solvent pop or trapped moisture.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

DavieB said:


> Paint looks like it has micro blisters in it to me. Solvent pop or trapped moisture.


For someone who knows nothing about paint Davie, that sounds quite worrying :doublesho


----------

